# kde-3.4.3wieder loswerden

## Diskus

haLLO,

WIE BEKOMMT MAN NACH DEM uPDATE AUF 3.5.0 DEN "ALTEN" 3.4.3 wieder komplett weg?

emerge unmerge =kde-3.4.3 ?????

revdep-rebuild noch hinterher und fertig?????

Bitte um Berichtigung

Diskus

PS:kann mann den Inhalt aus /usr/portage/distfiles auch mal löschen (ist im Laufe der Zeit riesig geworden)???

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

```
emerge -Ca $(for package in `equery list | grep kde-base | grep 3.4.` ; do echo -n "=${package} " ; done)
```

Poly

----------

## Diskus

Hallo,

 das ging aber schnell!!!!

kannst du mir das für dumme(Newbies) wie mich mal übersetzen.

Diskus

----------

## Martux

Sehr bequem geht das mit dem portage-frontend kuroo.

Dort einfach unter installierte Pakete bei kde als Suchmaske 3.4 eingeben, gegenchecken und deinstallieren lassen. Sehr bequem  :Wink: 

----------

## mc-max

werden beim Update nicht die alten Pakete durch die neuen ersetzt?

Ich musste bis jetzt nichts extra entfernen...!?

Gruß.

max

----------

## theche

bei slotted programs tritt das beschriebene verhalten auf.

----------

## Martux

Nee, KDE wird "slotted" installiert, dh. mehrere Versionen bleiben nebeneinander installiert.

Schön zu sehen im /usr/kde/ Verzeichnis.

EDIT: theche war schneller  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

In welcher Weise installiere ich KDE3.5 am besten?

habe damals KDE3.4 über "emerge kde" installiert.

Bei KDE solls ja veränderungen geben.

Also, wie sollte man dort am besten vorgehen?

gruß

dee

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *deejay wrote:*   

> In welcher Weise installiere ich KDE3.5 am besten?
> 
> habe damals KDE3.4 über "emerge kde" installiert.
> 
> Bei KDE solls ja veränderungen geben.
> ...

 

Ich würde das (bzw. mache das grade  :Wink: ) mit den Split-Ebuilds installlieren. Eine ganz anständige Anleitung dazu gibt das hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## deejay

Ich habe das mit Split, meta, monolithisch immer noch nicht so recht verstanden, keine Ahnung ...

Naja, ich installiere auch grad die 3.5. Hab ein "emerge kdebase-startkde" gemacht. Ist das jetzt eine split-Installation?!?! Oder wie?

Gruß

dee

----------

## _hephaistos_

nein. nur 1 paket davon  :Wink: 

bzw. haufenweise abhängigkeiten. aber dein komplettes kde hast du damit sicherlich nicht.

nimm lieber die monolithischen...

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> nimm lieber die monolithischen...

 

Quark  :Razz: 

kdebase-startkde ist quasi die Grundinstallation, zusätzlich installierst Du noch alle Pakete, die Du wirklich benutzt (kmail, konsole, konqueror). Das hat den enormen Vorteil, dass KDE nicht so überladen ist mit Programmen, die Du NIE benutzt.

----------

## Martux

Split-ebuilds sind schon extrem praktisch, sprich den ganzen KDE-Kram den Du nicht haben willst weglassen. Es kann dann allerdings ein bißchen dauern bis Du alle Pakete zusammenhast, die Du wirklich haben willst...Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich noch 

```

emerge kicker kcontrol konsole kmixer kdemultimedia-kioslaves kdebase-kioslaves konqueror kde-i18n

```

für ein halbwegs brauchbares System. Was man braucht und will kann man auch wunderschön mit o.g. kuroo nachsehen, incl. Browser-Einbindung.

----------

## deejay

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   nimm lieber die monolithischen... 
> 
> Quark 
> 
> kdebase-startkde ist quasi die Grundinstallation, zusätzlich installierst Du noch alle Pakete, die Du wirklich benutzt (kmail, konsole, konqueror). Das hat den enormen Vorteil, dass KDE nicht so überladen ist mit Programmen, die Du NIE benutzt.

 

Hallo,

das heisst dann aber, das es sich dann um split ebuilds handelt, oder? Also wenn man das alles einzeln installiert ?

Mache das jetzt mal so, weil ich ja nicht alles benötige, was KDE sonst noch so mitbringt ...

----------

